
Sufferings Beyond Our Expressing - lermontov
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/sufferings-beyond-our-expressing
======
carlsborg
TIL: The Barbary wars marked the beginning of Americas global military
campaigns. American merchant ships were captured and by North African states
and then the Americans went to war.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_Wars#Effect_in_United_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_Wars#Effect_in_United_States)

Also, what pre-superpower days looked like:

The US used to pay them annual tributes to leave the ships alone.. ".. by
1797, the United States had paid out $1.25 million or a fifth of the
government's annual budget then in tribute.[12] These demands for tribute had
imposed a heavy financial drain and by 1799 the U.S. was in arrears of
$140,000 to Algiers and some $150,000 to Tripoli".

~~~
oh_sigh
What percentage of the revenue of American commercial shipping activity would
that be? 1%? 10%? 50%? I'm curious if America felt forced to act because the
tributes were literally breaking the bank, or of it was just a cost/benefit
analysis(ie we pay $2M/yr but we can blow up their fleet for a one time cost
of $3M), or an ethical one.

------
jihadjihad
While I found this short piece to be fascinating, I had figured since it was
in Lapham's it'd be a bit longer. I was surprised when I reached the final
sentence and scrolled down that there wasn't a beginning to another
section...I suppose I'll have to read the book to learn more :)

